# How to Fix stickers?



## 12150w (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering if there is any way, other than buying new stickers, to fix stickers that are peeling on the edges and corners.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I really doubt that there is. If you go the new stickers route, order off of cubesmith.com


----------



## Bomber (Jan 16, 2009)

If the stickers have peeled away then I'm afraid they have peeled away.
The only thing that might work is if you remove the dirt off the sticky side of the sticker. If they are *peeling* then you will notice that on the sticker it has gained some dirt or fluff on the underside, try and scrape it off and just see what happens; it might stick down again.
Another possible route is re-sticking them yourself, I wouldn't recommend this as you may want to replace the stickers in the future. If you were to replace them, which I suggest you do, buy the stickers off CubeSmith.com, they have by far the best quality at an amazing price!


----------



## 12150w (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'll just have to buy new stickers. I didn't think they would be quite so cheap.


----------



## Brax13 (Jan 16, 2009)

Or if you're in a pinch you can try this.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 16, 2009)

ya, i tried lots of alternatives like buying random dot stickers and stuff

then realized that cubesmith is basically 3.25 for me for a sticker set (including shipping) and thats for 1 set, so if I bought 2 its 4.50 and so on

so I decided to give up alternatives and buy from cubesmith

good luck tho!


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just buy in quantities of 15 dollars...
If you don't need the extras (or don't plan to use them) resell them at your next competition -- other cubers are glad to buy CubeSmith stickers anytime!! (I would... and all I have is 3 cubes )


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 17, 2009)

12150w said:


> I was wondering if there is any way, other than buying new stickers, to fix stickers that are peeling on the edges and corners.



...if they're PVC or CS (vinyl) stickers, you can just take a knife and cut off the peeling parts, it works fine


----------



## qazefth (Jan 18, 2009)

hey, is there any printable version of the stickers? You know, the one that i could print on an A4 sticker paper?


----------



## Thompson (Jan 19, 2009)

This might sound crazy, but I saw a video on youtube about this. The guy showed to put clear nail polish around the edges of the stickers. I haven't tried this out yet.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeap...nail polish or spraying clear paint works to preserve stickers..so do it when the stickers are still new...but you'll have to constantly add another layer of polish/paint


----------

